# What are the Five most important books for Tang Soo Do Stylists?



## Makalakumu (Jul 11, 2007)

In order to better understand our art, what would be the five most important books that a Tangsoodoin would need?  Why did you pick those books?


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 11, 2007)

(1) your instructor's mind -- a book that, when opened, reveals more than you'd think.

(2) your gup manual, if your school has one. I still use it as a study guide when going in for a test.

Other than that, it's just "who's your favorite master with enough time to put together a book." Books are great, but I share Miyagi-sensei's opinion of trying to learn martial arts from them (rest his soul).


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 11, 2007)

From the less beaten path:  Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere by Westbrook and Ratti.  No, I'm not necessarily suggesting that a TSDist take up aikido (but we all can benefit from some cross-training).   I'm saying the book does a fine job of explaining through copious drawings many of the basic movements found in aikido.  As a TSD person, I don't say you should read the book with the goal of learning the technique.  Instead read the book and try to have the same frame of mind an aikido player would have:  how can you blend your movement and energy with uke's?

Blending is still a concept I struggle with today, but truthfully the explorations I took made in that direction has greatly increased the strength and effectiveness of my karate.  This book is one of the more painless ways you can begin to delve in that direction if you're one of the people who benefit from written instructions.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 11, 2007)

UpNorth - Great question...

My humble opinion:

Soo Bahk Do Tang Soo Do Volumes 1 and 2 by Hwang Kee
     These books read like a text book for our art.  They explain every expect from how to move, when to move, and why we do things.  There are also a huge resource of Hyung.

Tang Soo Do by Kang Uk Lee
     This is my handbook for memory jogging.  It has all of the basic forms and into some of the black belt forms.  It is the most consice and easily transportable reference manual on our art in my opinion.  I've gone through 3 copies over the years.  I take this everywhere with me....you never know when you might need to look up a move from a hyung.

Living the Martial Way by Forrest E. Morgan
     I believe any martial artist should read this.  It appears frequently in any book thread on this site....so some others must share my opinion.

Small Circle Jujitsu by Wally Jay
     This is not a TSD book, but it has advanced my understanding and ability in self defense techniques ten fold.  After reading it and applying some of the basic techniques, I was able to execute our SD techniques much better and with a deeper understanding.

As a bonus, I strongly recommend having a copy of the Muye Dobo Tongji.  You will learn nothing about the execution of Tang Soo Do from reading it.  BUT, Hwang Kee based some of his work on it and it is definately a wealth of knowledge for Korean Martial Arts.  I found it very interesting.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 12, 2007)

You guys just made my day 

I will be putting up the "Korean Arts" section of my on-line book store tonight and I don't want it to be too much TKD.  Please, list some more boosk on TSD and any other Korean styles!

The store is at www.kungfubooksonline.com.  Please stop by and give me some feedback (or by a book or some wasabi peas!)

thanks!
-David


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Jul 12, 2007)

"Soo Bahk Do Dae Gam" by *HWANG KEE*

"Kong Soo Do Baek Kwa" by *RYUSHO SAKAGAMI*

can't think of anymore right now...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 13, 2007)

Of course I'd recommend C.S. Kim's _Authentic Tang Soo Do,_ but only by its reputation, and the trust I have in Master Kim, the head of my federation and one from whom I've taken class, occasionally. It's a bit out of my price range.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 14, 2007)

Does anyone own a copy of "Authentic Tang Soo Do" by Kim, C.S.?  I keep meaning to buy it, but was curious if there are any reviews out there.  How does it compare to the other texts on the market?


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 21, 2007)

Some great books mentioned allready, one I found really usefull in helping me understand out Hyung was Iain Abernethy- Bunkia Jutsu.


----------

